
Ask HN: Who is this programmer making $200M per year? - blueintegral
I recently discovered h1bdata.info. Super cool. I was digging around looking at consulting companies that have a huge number of H1Bs and found an employee at Wipro who apparently makes $200M a year. He&#x27;s listed as a &quot;programmer analyst&quot;. The CEO of Wipro makes about $1.5M a year. What&#x27;s going on here? You can see Wipro&#x27;s H1B applications here and sort by salary: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;h1bdata.info&#x2F;index.php?em=WIPRO+LIMITED<p>The other interesting thing I noticed is that small town of Bentonville, AR is apparently a major hub for H1B IT workers. Lots of consulting companies list hundreds of people there.
======
kafkaesq
Probably a misprint. But it wouldn't be at all out of place for a senior
programmer at Walmart's HQ to be making $200k a year.

------
pcvarmint
A high-frequency trading (HFT) programmer/analyst?

I've gotten a lot of spam from HFT recruiters, and one even went so far as to
promise me $50M in compensation. I deleted the email, and blocked the
recruiter from my LinkedIn profile.

------
wmf
Bentonville = Wal-Mart.

------
ilaksh
Typo. But there should be more programmers making 2M a year.

------
daveloyall
Nitpick:

AK is Alaska

AR is Arkansas

~~~
blueintegral
Whoops, typo.

